# Turkey Rama - Yea Right



## RonJon (Feb 13, 2009)

Drove from Jacksonville all the way to Perry for the Turkey Rama today, what a BUST. If your looking for a new call you'll more than likely find something you like, If your looking for anything else you wont find it there. I went to look for a new Choke and Turkey Vest and there were none to be found. If your thinking about going you might as well stay home, wish I would have.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Feb 13, 2009)

Same here. 8 bucks to get in and it was dead. (I only live right up the road though.) Weren't too many people there and it seemed like there weren't many exhibitors...lots of open space. The new wore off these shows years back; people have seen it all. They also don't have to pay admission to get in Cabela's or Bass Pro or Dick's or Academy, etc. etc..  

But we did get to carry on the yearly tradition of buying a new Scott's Cutter.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Feb 14, 2009)

Went last year for the first time and will not go back. I enjoyed it but I have seen it and only came home with a Scotts Cutter. ( main reason I went) It was way too crowded. Couldn't walk around without bumping into someone and could hardly see any of the booths. I had to wait 10 minutes to get a look at Scotts booth.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 14, 2009)

squirreldoghunter said:


> 8 bucks to get in
> 
> don't have to pay admission to get in Cabela's or Bass Pro or Dick's or Academy, etc. etc..


That's exactly the reason I quit going to any rama.Bunch of hooey,..... paying admission to spend money.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah....the "ramas" have lost its flair.....I remember the Fisharama had EVERYTHING!!! man you could get lures so cheap....no it is just guides and "seen on tv crap." AND the Buckarama has turned into the same thing....majority guides OR local stores break down and place a stand up.....i miss when actual products and companies had booths!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 14, 2009)

I was a frequent attender of Buckmaster for many, many years in a row. Then I moved and they started doing the show in different states so I missed the last few years. I believe they are now settled back into Montgomery. It was cool getting face to face with Bill Jordan and folks like that. A real gentleman. Has that show held up? I had a lot of fun and there were enough folks selling stuff to make it interesting and the bow shoot off was fun too.


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 14, 2009)

RonJon said:


> Drove from Jacksonville all the way to Perry for the Turkey Rama today, what a BUST. If your looking for a new call you'll more than likely find something you like, If your looking for anything else you wont find it there. I went to look for a new Choke and Turkey Vest and there were none to be found. If your thinking about going you might as well stay home, wish I would have.


 Take the time and come up to Nashville for the NWTF show this month. I promise you can find what youre lookin for there!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 14, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Take the time and come up to Nashville for the NWTF show this month. I promise you can find what youre lookin for there!



I agree with Shawn.  The Who's Who's of turkey calling manufacturers will be in Nashville.

Sheldon


----------



## georgia_hunter (Feb 14, 2009)

did they have any shotguns there? I was planing on going just to look for a new one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess it's what you are looking for that decides whether it's good or not. I can't go this year, so i don't know what's there. 
 i went last year and had an absolute ball, but i was looking for turkey calls. i spent all day talking to Tommy Walton, Jack Scott, David Mills, Bram's Bones, and too many other custom call makers to list. Bought a buncha fishing stuff, too.
 The only real negative i had was with the food vendors.
 Sorry you didn't find what you were lookin for, RonJon.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just got back from the Rama. Went with my g/f and a buddy of mine and his g/f. They were complaining about how long we had been there so i had to leave earlier than i wanted. Coulda stayed for hours looking and playing on those custom boxes. That being said. I didnt see much equiptment such as chokes and a few turkey vests but there was ALOT of calls to buy.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been going to the show for years and this is the first time in 4 or 5 years that I didn't have a booth.  I don't recall there ever being much on turkey chokes and that sort of thing.


----------



## wannabeturkeyhunter (Feb 14, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Yeah....the "ramas" have lost its flair.....I remember the Fisharama had EVERYTHING!!! man you could get lures so cheap....no it is just guides and "seen on tv crap." AND the Buckarama has turned into the same thing....majority guides OR local stores break down and place a stand up.....i miss when actual products and companies had booths!



me too


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 14, 2009)

it really was a joke. there were some nice calls but everything else was really high. that one gun booth was ridiculous. they had every thing "$100 off sticker price" but their sticker price was $200 too high to start with


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2009)

andrew_dial said:


> it really was a joke. there were some nice calls but everything else was really high. that one gun booth was ridiculous. they had every thing "$100 off sticker price" but their sticker price was $200 too high to start with



I looked at the guns and thought they were way over priced, I mean WAY over.

Let me explain something about "hand made" calls vs production calls and I'm going to use my calls as an example.  Each and every one of my calls are made individually; I start from a piece of wood, turn it, shape it, tune it, sand it, tune it again, clear coat, and check for a final tuning.  For pots, I have to glue in a soundboard, clamp in and cure over night, glue in a top piece, clamp it, and let it cure over night.  I don't have any machines doing automated work, I don't have an assembly line.  I figure that I am making less than $10 and hour on my calls and it's like that for a lot of call makers.  I buy the equipment I can afford and work in a 12 X 20 work shop.

Anyone know why a Rolls Royce costs so much? Because they are hand built, they are not made on an assembly line.  How many "production" calls do you think are individually checked and tuned by an experienced hunter?

Anyone complaining about how much a custom call costs, try to make one yourself and see how easy it is.


----------



## savilcr (Feb 14, 2009)

i agree


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 14, 2009)

georgia_hunter said:


> did they have any shotguns there? I was planing on going just to look for a new one.



Yes, and they were extremely proud of them!


----------



## georgia_hunter (Feb 14, 2009)

You get what you pay for. I would rather pay the extra money and get a handmade call any day.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 14, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I looked at the guns and thought they were way over priced, I mean WAY over.
> 
> Let me explain something about "hand made" calls vs production calls and I'm going to use my calls as an example.  Each and every one of my calls are made individually; I start from a piece of wood, turn it, shape it, tune it, sand it, tune it again, clear coat, and check for a final tuning.  For pots, I have to glue in a soundboard, clamp in and cure over night, glue in a top piece, clamp it, and let it cure over night.  I don't have any machines doing automated work, I don't have an assembly line.  I figure that I am making less than $10 and hour on my calls and it's like that for a lot of call makers.  I buy the equipment I can afford and work in a 12 X 20 work shop.
> 
> ...



x 2


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if that was Tommy Walton at the Tom Teaser booth? My goodness they had 2 guys runnin mouth calls better than ive ever heard.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Feb 14, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I looked at the guns and thought they were way over priced, I mean WAY over.
> 
> Let me explain something about "hand made" calls vs production calls and I'm going to use my calls as an example.  Each and every one of my calls are made individually; I start from a piece of wood, turn it, shape it, tune it, sand it, tune it again, clear coat, and check for a final tuning.  For pots, I have to glue in a soundboard, clamp in and cure over night, glue in a top piece, clamp it, and let it cure over night.  I don't have any machines doing automated work, I don't have an assembly line.  I figure that I am making less than $10 and hour on my calls and it's like that for a lot of call makers.  I buy the equipment I can afford and work in a 12 X 20 work shop.
> 
> ...



Ya'll do make some awesome calls, and I wasn't trying to take anything away from you. Heck, that's the only reason I go. I'll gladly pay for a custom call that someone actually put some heart into making. To me it's like buying a work of art, and I like looking at them and showing them off almost as much as I like using them. I also like listening to the demonstrations by folks who, unlike me, actually make the calls sound good! 
I saw the gun table too, and just walked on by. Holy cow. I also saw some pickled eggs and some hot sauce, some air-soft guns (attacked by some kids who ambushed me as I walked by that black dog house looking thing), and some guy who wanted to give my buddy a foot massage or something . Still don't like thinking about that.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 14, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Does anybody know if that was Tommy Walton at the Tom Teaser booth? My goodness they had 2 guys runnin mouth calls better than ive ever heard.



Yes, he was there.  I wanted to get one of his glass calls but he was slammed busy!  Plus I didn't see any there? 

Out of all the booths there, he was the busiest in my opinion.

There was an older guy there that had glasses.  Man was he good!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 14, 2009)

just got back from it i drove an hour and a half a wasted gas.  least i was able to swing by bass pro shop ob the way home.


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 15, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Yes, he was there.  I wanted to get one of his glass calls but he was slammed busy!  Plus I didn't see any there?
> 
> Out of all the booths there, he was the busiest in my opinion.
> 
> There was an older guy there that had glasses.  Man was he good!



I went down to Tommy's shop last year and bought a couple. That guy walked me around and showed me their wares while Tommy was finishing up some business on the phone. OMG!!! That guy can flat run a slate call. And with a mouth call I don't think I have seen anyone any better.


----------



## BMCS (Feb 16, 2009)

*Different show then I went to*

I guess I went to a different show then you guys.  I spoke with everyone and didnt find any booth with more then a couple of people.  If you wanted a deal you should have went to the silent auction everything went pretty much dirt cheap it was a shame them guys put so much work into making those calls and they were basically stolen from them.  Mr. Olin Humphries first place Box call that would normally cost $100 was bought for $25 bucks.  He had to pay $20 bucks just to put it in the silent auction.  I guarantee he put more then 5 dollars into making that call.  I go out to these shows to support the little guy.  
I drove 160 miles after church just to watch my buddy compete in the calling contest, talk with the Roberts Brothers, Mr Jack Scott, Olin Humphries, Benny Briggs, Mike Mayfield, Doug Bennefield, Saddler Macgraw, Mark Prudhomme, Gerry (awesome wingbones) and numerous others.  I went for the fellowship, to be around people that like to do what I like to do.  If we dont support these kind of shows all we will have is the Bass Pro Shops, Cabelas, Walmart, Academy etc...  I will bet nobody in either store can show you how to run a box call like Mr Olin or Mr Jack or will spend the time with you and share half as many stories about turkey hunting with photos to prove them.
For all the vendors out there I appreciate you guys making the awesome handmade calls, driving across the state, paying for three nights in a hotel, and spending 3 days and 500 dollars just for the booth and sharing your time with me a fellow sportsman and hunter.  Please keep doing it. 
See you guys next week in Nashville. Rob


----------



## Bram (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Rob..appreciate the comments..great seeing everyone..

Gerry


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 16, 2009)

The $ 100 off table was On the square gun and pawn from McDonough, they are always over priced ! No customer service in that place


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys you have to understand one of the reasons for lack of vendors is the cost of the show if i remember that show cost $500-600 for the booth. Then motel and food a vendor can easily spend $1000 at show. You have to sell alot of product just to break even. If the show has few vendors  then you'll have few customers. i f there are few customers then there fewer vendors.  Then you add the fact that most of these shows charge for the customers to get in. Some people are not going to pay to spend money.  So the jest of this is support the call makers. Most build calls because the love it. Maybe one day the promoters of these types of shows will lower the booth price and stop charging at the gate. if you do charge at the gate then ear mark part of the proceeds to a charity.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2009)

gobblingghost said:


> Guys you have to understand one of the reasons for lack of vendors is the cost of the show if i remember that show cost $500-600 for the booth. Then motel and food a vendor can easily spend $1000 at show. You have to sell alot of product just to break even. If the show has few vendors  then you'll have few customers. i f there are few customers then there fewer vendors.  Then you add the fact that most of these shows charge for the customers to get in. Some people are not going to pay to spend money.  So the jest of this is support the call makers. Most build calls because the love it. Maybe one day the promoters of these types of shows will lower the booth price and stop charging at the gate. if you do charge at the gate then ear mark part of the proceeds to a charity.



Mark, I've talked to Sam Stowe about this and from what he told me, the Ag Center is an extremely expensive venue.  If they didn't have it there, they would have to move it away from the middle Ga area.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 16, 2009)

it wasa my first time going...i reeally enjoyed it...i don't mind paying to get in...i think i received enough education there to cover the admission...i sat and talked to bobby(yellow yelpers) for over a hour....he was educating me...i will never forget it...he showed me more in that hour than i have learned in 2 years on a call...i made sure to let him know i appreciated it...i bought a custom pot..a custom striker..custom box and a mouth call...all from him....i wonder if bass pro would have done that........i will see ya'll again next year.....i for one enjoyed it


----------



## howl (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the custom call auction etc was organized a little late for people to find out about it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Mark, I've talked to Sam Stowe about this and from what he told me, the Ag Center is an extremely expensive venue.  If they didn't have it there, they would have to move it away from the middle Ga area.




What about the Macon Centreplex?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> What about the Macon Centreplex?


The Georgia NWTF had their yearly show there one year and it was a complete bust.  The Centerplex (IMO) is not really a large venue, it wouldn't hold as many vendors as the AG Center.  Hotels are not conveniently located either.


----------



## REBELBOWHUNTER (Feb 16, 2009)

We got to see Mr Jake Scott and that was enough. We did meet the Tom Teaser they were nice folks to .


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a good time. The way I look at it, you get what you put into it. If you show up looking for cheap sporting goods, you might as well go to BPS or Wal-Mart. If you are going to enjoy the fellowship of outdoorsmen and maybe learn a thing or two about the sport, then the $8 it costs to get in is cheap. I love going to the turkeyrama and will continue to go as long as it's around.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> I had a good time. The way I look at it, you get what you put into it. If you show up looking for cheap sporting goods, you might as well go to BPS or Wal-Mart. If you are going to enjoy the fellowship of outdoorsmen and maybe learn a thing or two about the sport, then the $8 it costs to get in is cheap. I love going to the turkeyrama and will continue to go as long as it's around.



Great post.

I enjoyed seeing a bunch of friends.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> I had a good time. The way I look at it, you get what you put into it. If you show up looking for cheap sporting goods, you might as well go to BPS or Wal-Mart. If you are going to enjoy the fellowship of outdoorsmen and maybe learn a thing or two about the sport, then the $8 it costs to get in is cheap. I love going to the turkeyrama and will continue to go as long as it's around.




Exactly......... some people just don't get it


Watching Mike Pentecost make me CUSTOM mouth calls for free.......... PRICELESS....... 

David Mills found it interesting too.


BTW........... the classic V3 mated to the red latex from a red wasp is a killer!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> The Georgia NWTF had their yearly show there one year and it was a complete bust.  The Centerplex (IMO) is not really a large venue, it wouldn't hold as many vendors as the AG Center.  Hotels are not conveniently located either.



Makes sense.

I wouldn't be surprised if next year everything was in one building.

This was by far the smallest rama I have ever been to.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> Great post.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing a bunch of friends.



Randy, I saw you again this year but of course you were knee deep in Kayak talk!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Exactly......... some people just don't get it
> 
> 
> Watching Mike Pentecost make me CUSTOM mouth calls for free.......... PRICELESS.......
> ...



Yep, he made me one too! 

Very nice guy!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2009)

> BTW........... the classic V3 mated to the red latex from a red wasp is a killer!


I'll second that, I hope I don't wear mine out soon cause it's not a production call.  It's the first CUSTOM mouth call I have ever had.

There's more to the show than just looking for something to buy,  most of the folks there will show you different techniques on how to use various calls.  I enjoyed the calling contest because the only person I have listening to my calling is me, but I get to listen to experts and learn a lot about cadence and pitch.  You can't buy that kind of knowledge and it's not necessarily what you buy that's going to make you successful, you have to learn to call.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like to thank all the people who stop by my booth and said hello. I like this show and will continue to have a booth here as long as the show goes on!


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Feb 16, 2009)

Went to the turkeyrama  with my boys and loved it!!  This is the third year in  a row and we will continue the tradition as long as the opportunity is there.  Finally got to meet Mr. Scott and his wonderful wife and now own one of his calls.
The Robert Brothers were great also and gave some helpful tips on calling and setting up on tough turkeys.  I have learned more in two years from talking with seasoned turkey hunters at the rama than I could  have learned in ten on my own.  Can't get that at Wal-Mart!!
Had a blast and no mass produced call will ever find a home in my turkey vest.


----------



## short stop (Feb 16, 2009)

I went   with my son /  old friend  .  If your  looking  for  dirt cheap prices   and  junk   head on over to BPS    and   see  if they will  let  ya  rip open a   plastic  cover off their calls   and run   2 or 3  for  kicks .  It aint gonna happen .
   If you want to     see  / hear what a good call  sounds like   get there   when the gate  opens  at 9am   and  you can basically walk around and run calls  for  nearly 2  hr  before   it gets  crowded .
    I   had a great time and  saw lots  of freinds  and advice on  my call making .
  Trust me    we are lucky to have a venue   to  at least  see   some   products .  Id  bet not many of the vendors there acuatlly   make  a single $  by the time the  they fork out $500  for a booth  alone .
 I had  a  good time   and traded  off a couple calls and  got   a great deal on my  sons   youth camo     I think  I got  2 sets  of pants / shirts   for him for $30    with a lil bartering ..   It   wasnt a bust for  me .

 I coulda  worked the booths  for  hours .


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 16, 2009)

Unfortunately they put my booth in the McGill Building surrounded by fishing guys, but I wasn't in the booth that much anyway.  I was the MC of the turkey calling contests, so I spent about eight hours over there.  Many thanks to those of you who stopped by for a copy of my turkey book.  Sorry I didn't get to spend any time with my turkey hunting bretheren.


----------



## devil-dog (Feb 16, 2009)

oh well.. I was considering making the trip up... but from the way it sounds I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 16, 2009)

straightshooter said:


> Unfortunately they put my booth in the McGill Building surrounded by fishing guys, but I wasn't in the booth that much anyway. I was the MC of the turkey calling contests, so I spent about eight hours over there. Many thanks to those of you who stopped by for a copy of my turkey book. Sorry I didn't get to spend any time with my turkey hunting bretheren.


 
OH MAN!! You're the one who's book I wanted to buy!! But when i walked by the table was covered up with a sign saying you'd be right back.  Darn it!  Sorry I missed ya!


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

straightshooter said:


> Unfortunately they put my booth in the McGill Building surrounded by fishing guys, but I wasn't in the booth that much anyway.  I was the MC of the turkey calling contests, so I spent about eight hours over there.  Many thanks to those of you who stopped by for a copy of my turkey book.  Sorry I didn't get to spend any time with my turkey hunting bretheren.



I did not introduce myself but I was the guy in the bandana standing at the Scott's booth on Saturday morning when you stopped by right when the show was starting.  I mentioned that you spent some time in the Griffn area!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2009)

straightshooter said:


> Unfortunately they put my booth in the McGill Building surrounded by fishing guys, but I wasn't in the booth that much anyway.  I was the MC of the turkey calling contests, so I spent about eight hours over there.  Many thanks to those of you who stopped by for a copy of my turkey book.  Sorry I didn't get to spend any time with my turkey hunting bretheren.


Dang, I didn't know this was Marty.  I sat through the entire calling contest and meant to get one of your books.  But, in my advanced age, by the time the contest (on both days) was over with, it slipped my mind.  I had seen your book advertised on CCO for years and was one of the things on my long list to get.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 16, 2009)

I have not been to the Buckarama or Turkeyrama in several years. I still take my son to the Outdoor Blast but thats it. It got to where it was so crowded and I never bought anything anyway. Just to much of a hassle when I have a good hunting store down the street and internet


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, I'm sorry I missed all of you.  I really wanted to put some faces and names together.  I can take care of the book situation.  Go to my website, www.marty-fischer.com and go to the videos and books section.  Just let me know who to personalize it to, and I'll take care of it right away.

You can also find me in Nashville.  I'll be at the Winchester booth Saturday afternoon and Ray Eye and I have an autograph session Saturday in the main building.  

Also swing by my turkey seminar on Saturday morning at 10:30. The topic is about patience in the turkey woods and I'd love to have your questions and opinions.


----------



## ssm (Feb 16, 2009)

I enjoyed the show, it was not as many people there as last year.  
I liked looking at the wingbones at Brams Bones.  My buddy Mark Prudhome bought one that would keekee out of this world, could kick myself for not going back and getting me one.

Talked a ton with David Halloran at his booth, He had a slate in the call making contest that was a "BOY DOG".
Spent about 10 minutes with Tim Sanford running pot calls on the call makers table.  Wish I could judge that one one day!!!

Finally got to meet Marty Fischer, he can't shoot or run a duck call!

And got to put a face with several names from this forum.  

Beat sitting at home on the weekend!

Sadler McGraw


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 16, 2009)

I must be an idiot.  Maybe I should check my calendar before posting.  Ray Eye and I will be doing autographs on Friday from 11 to 12 in Nashville.  

Hey Sadler.  Great to meet you.  Congrats on winning the friction and on your place in the Grand America.  I thought any of the five who placed could have easily won the contest.  

My big shock was that Walter Parrot and Ricky Joe Bishop didn't make the top 12 to get to the finals.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Feb 16, 2009)

the outdoor blast is far better than the "ARAMA". i went my last time. i feel sorry for the guys who are trying to make their living there but something has got to change. i think alot of the problem is the economy and the high price thats charged for a booth. if they dont make some fast changes it will soon be over.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 16, 2009)

i didnt see half the turkey calls at the blast that i saw at the rama. just my .02


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 16, 2009)

I went up first day and had a great time. Had great conversations with David Halloran,Tony Reynolds, and Bobby of Yellow Yelpers.Bought great calls from David and Bobby and would have bought one from Tony could I afford it. He had a pot call made from tank armor that may have been the best pot I've ever heard, but it was expensive.Really enjoyed talking to all 3 of these guys and picked up alot of info from all.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 16, 2009)

Tony Reynolds was there?? 

Whoa.  I heard he was in Nebraska.........

I wonder if he will show up in Nashville............ there will be some folks interested in finding him if he does show.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Steven Farr said:


> Have you never bought a Tom Teasers CUSTOM call David?
> 
> Glad to hear Mike was making some calls.  I guess the accusations on here about different people making their calls for them drew it out of him.  The plaque that Sadler got just proves that they do pay attention to sites like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 16, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Tony Reynolds was there??
> 
> Whoa.  I heard he was in Nebraska.........
> 
> I wonder if he will show up in Nashville............ there will be some folks interested in finding him if he does show.



Yeah, he was there and it surprised me, too.  He was wearing a shirt with his name on it in big letters, kinda like a target or something. 

I think it will be interesting to see what happens if he goes to Nashville.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Steven Farr said:


> Have you never bought a Tom Teasers CUSTOM call David?
> 
> Glad to hear Mike was making some calls.  I guess the accusations on here about different people making their calls for them drew it out of him.  The plaque that Sadler got just proves that they do pay attention to sites like this.
> 
> ...



I think they told me that all of their calls are made just like that.  Sadler said his signature series call is made in his shop at his house.  I want to get one of his mouth calls and try it out.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

What's up with Tony Reynolds?


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I think they told me that all of their calls are made just like that.  Sadler said his signature series call is made in his shop at his house.  I want to get one of his mouth calls and try it out.



They are all made in a press I am sure.  As for using one of Sadler's calls......that is just not sanitarily sound at all


----------



## J. Scott (Feb 16, 2009)

I appreciate all the old friends and new acquaintances that came by our booth.  It was good to see all of you.  Enjoyed swapping stories and lies with all of you.  Hope to see all of you next year, if possible. Hope that all of you have a productive season this year.  Jack  (Not Jake) Scott.        PS  It takes me at least 8 hours to make one of my custom calls.


----------



## ssm (Feb 16, 2009)

whitetaco02, PM me your address and I will send you a handfull of them to try after I get back from the National Convention.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Steven Farr said:


> They are all made in a press I am sure.  As for using one of Sadler's calls......that is just not sanitarily sound at all



hahaha, you know what I mean! 

The ones he has made!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 16, 2009)

ssm said:


> whitetaco02, PM me your address and I will send you a handfull of them to try after I get back from the National Convention.




PM sent!


----------



## typarker69 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I will tell you I had a great time. I took my son and my girl friends son and they loved it. I would like to thank Tommy Wilson "Tom Teasers". He took the time to take those two boys and show them how to work a mouth call and them GAVE them a call to take home and practice with. That right there made the whole trip worth it. Just to see how happy that made them that he took the time to work with them.

I also had to get me a Tom Teaser slate, Ty customs box and glass over slate, Dad's striker, and also a Scotts tube call. It is like so many have said there is nothing that can even come close to a custom call.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 17, 2009)

*Just OK*

I guess it was ok. 
I miss the days when manufacturers had booths, displayed new items and you could ask them questions. When's the last time you went and saw depth finders, trolling motors, boats, new lures, tackle boxes, good deals on new equipment? Used to but not anymore. Maybe it's the economy or whatever but now days there are more booths with non-fishing booths or only sightly related than not. Just a lot of vendors selling items. I also noticed that lead jig prices were way up. A lot of space was taken up by a gun brooker in the fishing building. I hope no real fishing related person was ousted because of a the gun seller buying the booth. Don't get me wrong, I love guns but if it's susposed to be fishing related then I expect fishing items. The gun seller was just one of the non-related vendors taking up space. 
The turkey building was mostly turkey related and the call builders have to be admired for giving up their time to show and giving us a chance to buy homemade calls at a reasonable price. There is just no way of comparing the look and sound of a homemade call to a Walmart call. Sure they will all work on most turkeys but my confidence really goes up when I've got that special call with me. 

*To sum it up, if I go back it won't be for the fishing. *


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 17, 2009)

I know what you mean. What was with all the foot people? I mean in the fishing section there was like 4 of those guys.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 17, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> I know what you mean. What was with all the foot people? I mean in the fishing section there was like 4 of those guys.


 
*I dunno, but I think they wanted to custom fit your foot for a special shoe or something?  But why have "foot" stuff at a fishing and turkey show? Guess advertisement is all....*

*From reading everyone's responses on here, you would think someone would take into consideration what the buyer is looking for.  Example:  I think someone on here said they were looking for a turkey vest, but there were none in there!  There wasn't much of that stuff...I did see one booth that was selling a special hunting chair.  But if I played a  part in any of the "rama's", I would get on here and get everyone's input on what they were looking for and try to have it for next year. Like turkey vests, turkey hunting gear, more bow and shotgun cases, more special hunting seats, popup tents, etc.....Ya know?  I only saw one or two booths that had some of this stuff.  Maybe a variety would help everyone out on what they are looking for......it doesn't have to be JUST turkey calls.  They should push to have vendors that sell/advertise things for the turkey/fishing season. *

*But other than this, I had a great time and a lot of people were able to try out the calls and get one-on-one help, which is NOT something you can do at retail stores.  It's just like when a woman wants to buy a new curling iron or straightener.....most retail stores she has to just buy one based on what's on the box.  But if you go to ULTA then you can actually pick up the dryer, turn it on, see how it works, etc.  *

*Whew! sorry i got long-winded on this one! LOL *


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

Part of the problem is us, the hunters!

This use to be a better show with more vendors of what we were looking for and people wiht new inventions for our sport but we would not buy because the "prices were too high" so those vendors quit coming.  You think a vendor is going to drag his stuff out of his store, pay to get a booth and then sale it for less that he can in a store?  It use to be a great place for guys with new ideas and new inventions to bring their product to market.  But us hunters go to the show and say; "I can buy something almost just like that at Wally World for much less." 

It is us, the finicky hunter that is the problem, not the show people.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 17, 2009)

ssm said:


> whitetaco02, PM me your address and I will send you a handfull of them to try after I get back from the National Convention.



nice gesture.


----------



## Carp (Feb 17, 2009)

ssm said:


> I liked looking at the wingbones at Brams Bones.  My buddy Mark Prudhome bought one that would keekee out of this world, could kick myself for not going back and getting me on
> 
> Sadler McGraw



It's not too late Sadler.


----------



## Medicine Man (Feb 17, 2009)

ssm said:


> Spent about 10 minutes with Tim Sanford running pot calls on the call makers table.  Sadler McGraw




 I told him I was coming to the show and didn't make it. I just had to many irons in the fire. I hate I missed everyone.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Feb 17, 2009)

i am glad i went fishing insead. was harlods custom strikers thier? or do they know if he will be at the nationals?


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

ga.xbowhunter said:


> i am glad i went fishing insead. was harlods custom strikers thier? or do they know if he will be at the nationals?



Yes they were there.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2009)

Harold wasn't there himself


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> This use to be a better show with more vendors of what we were looking for and people wiht new inventions for our sport but we would not buy because the "prices were too high" so those vendors quit coming. You think a vendor is going to drag his stuff out of his store, pay to get a booth and then sale it for less that he can in a store?


 
*I agree Randy. *


----------



## ssm (Feb 17, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but someone said Mr Harold was in a bout with CANCER, and that was the reason he was not there.  Is that true?

I did notice on of his strikers in the Call Making Comp.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

ssm said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but someone said Mr Harold was in a bout with CANCER, and that was the reason he was not there.  Is that true?
> 
> I did notice on of his strikers in the Call Making Comp.




I only saw the booth with his strikers.  I did not see Harold.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 17, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> nice gesture.



I spoke with Sadler on Sunday for about 15 minutes and let me tell you, he is as good as they get.

He was checking out my new bow while Mike Penteost was making me and my dad a few calls.  

We were picking his brain about turkey hunting.  Chokes, guns, shells, etc....

He will probably forget more than I will ever learn!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2009)

ssm said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but someone said Mr Harold was in a bout with CANCER, and that was the reason he was not there.  Is that true?
> 
> I did notice on of his strikers in the Call Making Comp.



That's true Sadler


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 17, 2009)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> *I dunno, but I think they wanted to custom fit your foot for a special shoe or something?  But why have "foot" stuff at a fishing and turkey show? Guess advertisement is all....*
> 
> *From reading everyone's responses on here, you would think someone would take into consideration what the buyer is looking for.  Example:  I think someone on here said they were looking for a turkey vest, but there were none in there!  There wasn't much of that stuff...I did see one booth that was selling a special hunting chair.  But if I played a  part in any of the "rama's", I would get on here and get everyone's input on what they were looking for and try to have it for next year. Like turkey vests, turkey hunting gear, more bow and shotgun cases, more special hunting seats, popup tents, etc.....Ya know?  I only saw one or two booths that had some of this stuff.  Maybe a variety would help everyone out on what they are looking for......it doesn't have to be JUST turkey calls.  They should push to have vendors that sell/advertise things for the turkey/fishing season. *
> 
> ...



Just walking by those foot people was a challenge. They would almost tackle you.

Randy is right (don't tell him I said so) though. We cheaped out too much and a lot of people won't come. With that being said it is an industry wide trend to move away from the customer input and interaction of the old days. Now the manufacturers only go to the ATA and SHOT and convince the few stores that are left to convince us to buy stuff. They just cut us out all together but want us to keep buying.

I liked seeing a bunch of friends but outside of the calls nothing was really worth going to me. Really disappointed in the overall selection.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea....I just hope it gets better again......for all of us.   

Yea it was good meeting the folks I did meet! I hate I didn't meet more b/c apparently I was surrounded by GON forum members and didn't even realize it!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 17, 2009)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Yea....I just hope it gets better again......for all of us.
> 
> Yea it was good meeting the folks I did meet! I hate I didn't meet more b/c apparently I was surrounded by GON forum members and didn't even realize it!



I saw you walking around but it looked like you were on a mission.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 18, 2009)

*Agree To Disagree*



Randy said:


> Part of the problem is us, the hunters!
> 
> This use to be a better show with more vendors of what we were looking for and people wiht new inventions for our sport but we would not buy because the "prices were too high" so those vendors quit coming.  You think a vendor is going to drag his stuff out of his store, pay to get a booth and then sale it for less that he can in a store?  It use to be a great place for guys with new ideas and new inventions to bring their product to market.  But us hunters go to the show and say; "I can buy something almost just like that at Wally World for much less."
> 
> It is us, the finicky hunter that is the problem, not the show people.



---------------------------------------------------------------

I don't agree. I guess I'm talking more about the fishing side than the turkey side of the Rama but it goes for both. As I said, I remember manufacturers who used to have booths and displayed new items. They showed and were there to educate the public about their products. If you had questions concerning their product they would discuss it with you and help you make your selections. A lot of these vendors weren't there to sell in the first place. Some of these displayed depth finders, trolling motors, boats, fishing rods, blinds, turkey guns, scopes, ammo, trucks, truck accessories, hunting accessories, ATV/UTV accessories etc. I don't expect stores to do this. I remember manufacturers reps doing this. However if a store doesn't make a sell at the Rama, it doesn't mean it doesn't lead to a sell later at his store. I also think most seasoned hunters realize a bargain when they see it and at the same time they realize that they can expect to pay more for custom rods and custom calls. I expect the reason is once again the economy. The cost exceeds the expected amount of sales. At the same time it's a catch 22 issue since you can't sell a item if the public doesn't know it's out there or doesn't understand the benifits of it's use.  The reason is the cautious buyer and the manufacturer/seller who can't justify the cost to show the product.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 18, 2009)

Since I have been making and selling calls, I have met a lot of people.  In some cases, the Turkeyrama and similar shows, is about the only time I see many of these folks.  If I go as a spectator, very rarely do I go with the intent to buy anything.  I like to browse and sometimes I see something I can use and I buy it.  I enjoyed not having a booth this year because it allowed me time to socialize.  I went all 3 days, and yes I paid to get in all 3 days.  For once, I got to listen to the calling competition on both days, I learned a ton.

Neither the turkeyrama or buckarama are as big as they used to be.  Yeah, there are some vendors there that have very little or anything at all to do with hunting.  They have to sell booths to pay for the venue and I know for a fact that they beat the bushes to get the best folks they can.  Some of you may have noticed that they didn't lease 2 buildings that they normally do.

As a call maker who tries to sell calls at these events, it's tough to watch folks walk buy with their hands in their pockets.  If more folks would attend and buy things, more and better vendors would come as well.

I could go on and on about this, but it's a catch-22 situation.  Less vendors come because fewer people attend and many of those won't buy anything, yet, many folks won't attend because the show isn't "big" enough.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 18, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I saw you walking around but it looked like you were on a mission.


*Well dang!!!!!!   *

*Listen ya'll....I'm never too busy to meet a new face!! Ya'll stop me next time and introduce yourself!! Of course if I recognize you I'll stop you first! HAHA!   I'm so sorry! It sounds like I missed a handful of ya'll!  *


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Feb 18, 2009)

David Mills said:


> ....but it's a catch-22 situation. Less vendors come because fewer people attend and many of those won't buy anything, yet, many folks won't attend because the show isn't "big" enough.


 
*Agreed*


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 18, 2009)

One good/interesting stat from the show is that Saturday's attendance was the highest in 6 years.

I'm not sure what the 3 day tally was but we had good crowds Sunday and on Saturday, there were times that you couldn't stir'em with a stick!

The wife & I really enjoyed seeing all the folks but particularly the young families that came out, many of them stopping by our booth to let their young'ens run a box call for the first time, get a deer stamp on their hands and shoot us a smile that warmed our hearts!

It was very promising to see all the young folks showing an interest in the traditions and heritage of hunting and fishing!

Money is tight and times are tough. Thanks to those who spent a little of their hard earned money to come out and enjoy the show! Whether you were a shopper, vendor or just a spectator we needed you and appreciate each and every one of you!

We Love Georgia!


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2009)

YankeeRedneck said:


> The $ 100 off table was On the square gun and pawn from McDonough, they are always over priced ! No customer service in that place



You aint kiddin, I had a family member drugged up and pawn my browning 7mag for 250 bucks. when i got the pawn slip and tried to talk him into giving it back even for the service charge he told me to file a police report, well that is hard to do on a family member,well long story short i took my family member there who pawned the gun and we still had to argue whith them to get it out of pawn and then they kept the ammo that was pawned withit. The guy even told me that he could the he was messed up when he came in their with a gun and that he knew it was not his becouse he could not operated it correctly. Sorry to hijack this thread but these guys are very crooked to say the least and will never get another penny from me and will get nothing but bad word of mouth.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 29, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> I would like to thank all the people who stop by my booth and said hello. I like this show and will continue to have a booth here as long as the show goes on!



Putting you on my list for next year Tim


----------

